# half wolf (Vash)



## sweet potatoe (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont know if anyone on here knows vash and his dog star, but he was an amazing fuckn person loved by many, traveled the west coast a bit and just looked like a straight up pirate. he died a few nights ago in portland in the doorway to a drop in center i guess. but yeah for who ever knew him, just drink a drink in his thought or something, its a sad fuckn thing but yeah 
rip my vash half wolf friend


----------



## ontheroad89 (Oct 21, 2009)

*half wolf*

No chain jerking....He definately passed over this last weekend....I'm on the east coast and got word of it Monday morning...He was found dead in the doorway of the NAFY building, it's being investigated as a homicide, he was a really awesome guy and a friend of mine...R.I.P. Vash


----------



## sweet potatoe (Oct 21, 2009)

*half wolf*

yeah he was a great person, like one of those fuckn people you really dont think is gonna die till hes and old insane grumpy man. but yeah if you hear anything about hte investigation please post it up or tell me, cuz i dont know anything about it, we heard it was like a possible overdose but that sounds like bullshit just cuz of how he is


----------



## ontheroad89 (Oct 23, 2009)

*half wolf*

It wasn't taken as bitchy...I'm just kinda having a rough time because I'm away from everyone while all of this is happening...The New Avenues For Youth building (NAFY)...and yeah, Portland, OR...and he was one of the last people you'd expect to die, I could picture him being old and grumpy for sure haha..


----------



## sweet potatoe (Oct 25, 2009)

*half wolf*

thanks for the info on it, up here theres still a bunch of kids arguing it was homicide, not really anyone knew him to use heroinn often or large amounts, nd then a few kids were talking about him bleeding from the eye sockets, but who knows iguess, unless you were thee. but yeah the picture are fuckn beatiful too, thankyou
there was a memorial up here for him too yesterday( friday )


----------



## tumtum (Oct 25, 2009)

*half wolf*

i met Vash briefly this past summer. seemed like a really nice, genuine guy.


----------



## ontheroad89 (Oct 25, 2009)

*half wolf*

Thank you for the pics...There are about a million different stories going on about what happened exactly, lame..So info is nice...I miss my beautiful, awesome friend


----------



## ontheroad89 (Oct 25, 2009)

*half wolf*

I know exactly what you mean about smack deaths....especially in PDX, lame lame lame


----------



## driftin darlin (Nov 14, 2009)

*half wolf*

talked to his brother today, he just got out of jail, can't believe this happened. i guess it was rat poison that killed him, he was a great guy this sucks


----------



## sweet potatoe (Nov 20, 2009)

*half wolf*

yeah i talked to lurch hes doin pretty good with it but yeah if you see him tell him isaid byebye


----------



## constant (Jan 22, 2010)

*half wolf*

this was such a sad incident
i wish i could've been at his memorial up here in seattle
sadly enough missed it
such a kind soul one that i'll surely miss
r.i.p vash


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 22, 2010)

*half wolf*

I'll def drink ta his name yo. Sounds like he was a genuine great dude. R.I.P sorry for yalls loss.


----------



## Gerber (Jan 29, 2010)

*half wolf*

Goodbye Vash, I will always remember you.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

*half wolf*

Vash may very well have been the first of our kind I genuinely got to know. Had a lot of crazy, ridiculous times with him. After we initially hung out for about two months, I only got to see him one day out of three months for a couple of years... but it was always nice to see that kid, he taught me a lot. You described the feeling perfectly, someone you wouldn't expect to pass any time soon. Even with the knowledge that we all die, it's still a shocker. He wouldn't want anyone to be sad, though. He'd want us to keep going and doing what we do, and to never stop being happy, drunken pirates.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dude he was one of the sweetest guys I have ever known ever! We hung out fer a minute. He always made googly eyes at me and I didnt mind it at all cause he really did seem puppy like(specially the part where he would find me then follow me till we departed to find a place to crash). I wish I couldve cuddle the shit outta him before he passed. Maybe in the next life.

Im seriously gonna miss this kid.


----------



## threehalfgallons (Feb 23, 2010)

i met vash up in oly around september and he was like a real breathe of fresh air. 
was looking forward to seeing him in my future travels as one of those familiar faces ya love to see in a certain part of the country. r.i.p. vash. miss ya and your great company.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 28, 2011)

i meet vash in seattle, when ever i ran into him there was never a dull moment. 
vash is a person il never foret, and ill always remember him especially when im in seattle,portland,oly.
r.i.p vash


----------



## roosterhed (Jan 28, 2011)

damn he will be missed


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

I had to look over this thread about ten times before I "knew" what to write. I still don't.
Just an empty spot... RIP


----------



## Nelco (Mar 29, 2011)

don't know him
r.i.p. beautiful one


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 4, 2011)

i met him in Seattle shortly before he died there was some word goin around that his brother lurch killed him or he od'd just rumors tho


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 4, 2011)

yea the pictures...i can say that his ilk i havnt forgotten. I dont see a cool dude... IcE Cool Aura...


----------



## Shaee (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember Vash. I was in Portland when he died, there was definitely blood in the NAFY door way. He was a good guy. RIP Vash. We all miss you.


----------



## Dirtykid Shakespear (Sep 6, 2012)

he was the first dirty kid i ever saw, he put me on my first train,it changed me forever,he kept hangin around the park near my dad's, best memory beer in one hand camel wide in the other(coors was his fav), I grew up with Roach, Elias , Vash, never heard him called half wolf yet it fits his personality
we'll always remember and love u Roaddog GrimCrew Forever in Death Always


----------



## pdxpillsbury (Dec 9, 2014)

For everyone who knew Cash and is still wondering about the events surrounding his death, I was onevof the two who found him in the doorway. When we tried to wake him it was clear he had been stabbed in the side near his left kidney and had a stab wound in his eye. That night he did use heroin he got from a kid named Dymar. The thing that seems most logical is that Vash had Dymar shoot him up (he never shot himself up and only used when Lurch was around) and didn't have the money when it came time to pay and Dymar stabbed him. I cannot confirm any of this but I can tell you for sure that he had been stabbed repeatedly in multiple places. Rip vash you will always be missed.


----------



## Dirtykid Shakespear (Mar 5, 2015)

he was the first dirtykid i ever met and i rode my first train with him, definitly meeting him changed my life for ever


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone know what happened to his dog star?


----------

